# I need a Mexican outfit???



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right section (feel free to move if it's not).

Ok let me start by saying that I promised myself I would never dress my pup up, but needs must and I want him to star in a video I have planned 

I need a full Mexican outfit, sombrero, poncho, gun belt the full lot lol Does anyone know where I could get such a thing???


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

You could get little diaper pin guns from the 50`s
Back then they pinned shiny metal 6 shooters in holsters
on little boys diaper pins.They would be the perfect size for a chi.
I would head for ebay.....they have everything.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

like Rhonda said I think ebay is your best bet.
I cant wait to see the outfit!!  x


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Ebay was my 1st port of call and I couldny find anything at all


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a start for your sombreros...eBay is full of them!
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=mini+sombrero&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Gia, but they are all in the USA


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Ummm....so? I order overseas all the time...or...oh...is it a time factor?


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Gia said:


> Ummm....so? I order overseas all the time...or...oh...is it a time factor?


By the time I have paid postage the item has doubled sometimes trebled in price. Ebay sellers take the mickey when it comes to postage charges.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Smashy said:


> By the time I have paid postage the item has doubled sometimes trebled in price. Ebay sellers take the mickey when it comes to postage charges.


I buy from the US all the time and some sellers do ask way too much for postage but I've found the majority are very cheap actually.


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gia said:


> Ummm....so? I order overseas all the time...or...oh...is it a time factor?


dont you think that was a little rude,
or at least not worded right?


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

otterbaby123 said:


> dont you think that was a little rude,
> or at least not worded right?


Fight, fight, fight, fight

Miss, Miss, 2 girls are about to start a fight at the top of the forum Miss.



Tis ok otterbaby, I took no offense by it, I'm sure it wasnt intended that way.

I still havent managed to get an outfit anyway. More importantly the boy needs a jumper as he shivers loads when out and about, I just cant find one that fits him


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

this could sound really stupid but have you seen Nacho Libre?
there was a chihuahua wearing the Nacho Libre outfit in last months Max Power magazine, might be able to buy that somewhere?


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

When I was in singapore a few years ago I bought coco a mexican poncho...god knows why!!!! I still have it if you want it..very small and not amazing but you could give it a go...
ILl see If I have a pic.


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

cocochihuahua said:


> When I was in singapore a few years ago I bought coco a mexican poncho...god knows why!!!! I still have it if you want it..very small and not amazing but you could give it a go...
> ILl see If I have a pic.


Are you serious??? This place gets better and better :coolwink:

PM sent


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

ITs nothing spec but something!


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats is fab  you should have a pm


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Gia said:


> Ummm....so? I order overseas all the time...or...oh...is it a time factor?





otterbaby123 said:


> dont you think that was a little rude,
> or at least not worded right?




:coolwink: My husband and I have this communication problem all the time. In the USA Umm..... so....or uh.... are thinking out loud noises (especially up North) not meant to be rude. But If I look at my husband (who is from Yorkshire) and I say, "Umm.... sooo" He thought I was being rude but wasn't.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

otterbaby123 said:


> dont you think that was a little rude,
> or at least not worded right?


Sorry...just got back to the board and read this and am puzzled...not sure what you thought was rude...obviously the person this was intended for didn't think so...


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok, the plan is starting to come together. Thanks to cocochihuahua I have a poncho and I have just bought a sombrero off ebay, I'm not sure if it will fit him yet :S I think I can make my own gun belt and maybe get some actionman pistols lol


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

when you have the whole outfit pics please 
i cant wait to see Him


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds adorable! A toy store may have an action figure with the gun belt you're looking for!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

cant wait to see pics x


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

us postal rates haved almost doubled this year ' i buy all my fleece over there but to cut down this year along with the ten days and upto three weeks to arrive 'some even charge an extra tax on some things ' 
But they do cater for most outfits ' Try looking for things from hong kong they have a set price for p+p and make more of an effort to get your things delivered quicker 
Angie


----------

